
Princess Bride reunion – original cast to read script Sunday (as Dem fundraiser) - benwikler
https://wisdems.org/princessbride
======
benwikler
Much of the original cast plus special guests will do a live scriptreading of
The Princess Bride this Sunday night to benefit the Democratic Party of
Wisconsin.

 _Original Cast_

    
    
      Cary Elwes as Westley 

Robin Wright as Buttercup Mandy Patinkin as Inigo Montoya Wallace Shawn as
Vizzini Christoper Guest as Count Rugen Billy Crystal as Miracle Max Carol
Kane as Valerie Chris Sarandon as Prince Humperdinck

 _Introducing_

Rob Reiner as The Grandfather Josh Gad as Fezzik Eric Idle as The Impressive
Clergyman King Bach as Yellin, The Assistant Brute and The King Finn Wolfhard
as The Grandson Shaun Ross as The Man with Albinism fka The Albino Whoopi
Goldberg as The Ancient Booer and The Mother Jason Reitman as The Narrator

